# Sony announces a6500?



## PropilotBW (Oct 6, 2016)

I thought they just announced the a6300 a couple weeks ago at Photokina?  

Either way, the a6500 specs are pretty impressive!  Most notably, the 425-point phase and 169-point contrast detection autofocus.    
I would be curious to see how this matches up with shooting birds in flight.


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 6, 2016)

BIF would be better if there were more telephoto lenses for E-mount.


----------



## KaironV (Oct 15, 2016)

PropilotBW said:


> I thought they just announced the a6300 a couple weeks ago at Photokina?
> 
> Either way, the a6500 specs are pretty impressive!  Most notably, the 425-point phase and 169-point contrast detection autofocus.
> I would be curious to see how this matches up with shooting birds in flight.



Yea the A6300 hasn't been around for long, didn't know they already announced a new one though. I bought the A6000 a while back but since i don't really need the fast autofocus after all I think this will do for now. Wish to get a 7rII some day though.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 15, 2016)

PropilotBW said:


> I thought they just announced the a6300 a couple weeks ago at Photokina?
> 
> Either way, the a6500 specs are pretty impressive!  Most notably, the 425-point phase and 169-point contrast detection autofocus.
> I would be curious to see how this matches up with shooting birds in flight.




you failed to mention the:

5 axis stabilization
the touch focus point -- it's difficult to select your focus point otherwise.
but they also have "eye" focus, and "lock-on" tracking
and the buffer is awesome


----------



## greybeard (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm on the MORE LENSES band wagon.


----------

